# OT (again) Quitting smoking



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I had this up a little while ago. I don't remember whether it was here or at Gateworld...

I wast to...I NEED to quit smoking. Longest I've gone without a butt in recent memory was about 20 hours.

If anyone here has successfully quit smoking, I would love to hear some suggestions.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a legal substance; fight back against the witch hunt!

Smoke up!!


But, if you really _have_ to quit...

try the "negative re-inforcement" technique.

I have never smoked, but I heard of this a long time ago.

Get a coffee can, use it as an ashtray. Put your butts in there, too.

Add a little bit of water. Cover.

Next time you want a cigarette, open the lid, take a deep breathe, and 
try not to vomit. 

Supposedly, the visceral reaction will kill the desire to smoke.

Also, the visual is a good idea of what your lungs look like.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Reminds me of a funny story.

My ex-wife is a recovering alcoholic and she once said that she was so bad, she was at a party and was jonseing for a beer that she picked up a bottle with liquid in it. There were cigarette butts inside. She knew that she was bad off because she didn't care.

Okay, not so funny. Kinda gross, actually.


----------



## ModlrMike (Apr 20, 2004)

Being an ex-smoker myself, I can understand your situation. For me, it was cold turkey. The research shows that using a single method to quit has about a 30% success rate, using two methods drives it up to 80%. The highest scores go to the group couselling with the patches added. Perhaps you can find a group program near you. The next most successful seems to be Zyban® with the patch added. I would suggest that you could see your doctor or contact a local stop smoking center (state, city etc) for additional suggestions.

Mike


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Good suggestions!

Although, I can't take Zyban. When I was on the anti-depressant, Wellbutrin (Zyban under another name), my temper got out of control.

I guess I could try the patch or something.

That inhaler costs a lot of money so that's out of the question.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Antidepressants are weird things...Zoloft does strange things to me...Wellbutrin doesn't do much at all.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

You could try the positive reinforcement approach. Stop Cold Turkey. Whenever you feel the need for a smoke, drop $4 (or whatever a pack costs you) into a coffe can or something. Once the can is full, take the money and go buy you a model as a reward!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I just went cold turkey when I came back from Kyrgyzstan in early December last year. While I've smoked since then, it was while at WonderFest and was only while I was drinking. I've had the cravings exactly twice and overcome them easily enough. I've also had a few beers since December where I didn't feel the need for a smoke. 

It can be done.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Again, excellent suggestions. 

Jeff, I don't drink. Never have, never will. Though, I do like a butt after a meal. Maybe I should stop eating. Hey, yeah! I can kill two birds with one stone! I can lose weight and stop smiking!


----------



## ModlrMike (Apr 20, 2004)

Actually... gaining weight is usually a side effect of quitting smoking. You will find that once your taste buds wake up, food tastes much better... so you eat more. ;-)


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Once you quit, you need a hobby to take your mind 
off of smoking. 

Like model building...


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

A couple years ago I quit smoking for about six months and gained about forty pounds. Last year I managed to lose that forty pounds and a little extra (while still smoking.) Now that I've aquired eating habbits that maintain a weight I can live with, I'm ready to try quitting again. I've set a date (Jan 1) to quit after this stressfull retail and family fun season.

I did it before with the patches, and if I wasn't around a smoker (my wife) every day I would have made it. Patches plus extra model building, and spending more time with my non-smoking friends sounds like a plan.

Good luck, Baba.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I successfully quit smoking for several years, but have started up again a couple of years ago.
HOW I DID IT (and will do it again eventually):

1) On an "average" day with average routines, smoke as you normally would, but write out a chart detailing the exact time and location of each smoke.

2) At the end of the day, cross off each alternate cigarette that you smoke from your list, with the first "normal" smoke being the first to delete. 

3) This is your cigarette "ration plan" for the next 3 weeks. It takes 21 days to create a habit, so you'll be comfortable with that schedule by the third week, and not even giving your rationing plan a second thought; it'll be as "second nature" to you as smoking on an "average" day is for you right now.

4) Repeat steps 1-3 for ANOTHER 3 weeks.

5) Now quit "cold turkey".

Also, do NOT announce your quitting smoking to the non-smokers in your life, but it is safe to talk to successful ex-smokers about it; THEY remember what it was like, and have EARNED the right to talk about it.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I smoked two cigarettes today at around 6:30-7:00 AM. I picked up the patch system today and applied my first one at 5 PM. Man, I was cranky all day, that is until I put the patch on and waited about half an hour. 

Haven't had a butt in 14 hours or the urge for one in almost 4 hours.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Good start!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm thinkin' patches in combination with sugar-free candy and a cattle prod when I take the plunge! :thumbsup: 
Good luck!


----------



## ComBlocGunner (Oct 2, 2005)

Patches dont work, they wont stay lit. Besides quitters never win. (jk)


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

You could always move to NYC. I heard a pack of smokes is $10.00 a piece.
that in and of itself would be enough incentive to quit, I think.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I chew on a stick of gum when I have a hankerin'. 

T+ 48 hours and counting


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe this bit of late 70s propaganda will help.








Smoking is Glamorous 

Anybody else take that drug awareness class in jr. high with the pictures of diseased lungs and mouth sores? That made about as much of an impression on me as the "Blood on the Highway" film in driver's ed. :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Or the LSD film with that stupid animated bird fluttering around! Or the VD films that were like the "Hygiene Play" in Woody Allen's _Love and Death_. "Hmmm, what a funny sore! Better see the doctor. . ."

Fortunately, I never took up the smoking habit — it just seemed a stupid thing to do. I mean, if a neighbor's house is on fire, do your rush out into the street, get as close to the blaze as you can, take a deep whiff and say, "Boy, that's good! Man, I needed that!"

Best of luck to anyone trying to quit!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Ten days, boys and girls!

Officially a non-smoker again!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Congratulations; let us know how you are in another 11 days, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

I am quitting on March 1, 2013. I started the habit at age 39 now 51. Health wise its not good for my liver and kidneys and heart problems. I figured if I put the 4 bucks a day in a can for a yr. I can take a decent vacation and buy a few models. My partner smokes I hope he quits. But on his own. One thing to help is NO Smoking in the house. When we moved from our old house to the new one . We made that decision to not smoke in the house. The cat loves it and since we have done that she has stopped peeing on our couch and bed. It was her way of saying " You're killing me here" We noticed when we finished moving how brown the wall's were from smoke and how bad it smelled. Never again. Drinking and smoking go together. I quit cold turkey on drinking and smoking is just a habit that I picked up from stress. Less stress now that I'm retired. Model building for the rest. I may have actually bought 6 packs for myself in all those years of smoking. He usually buy them. It's a habit.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Smoking is an _extremely_ _addictive_, not to mention wildly unhealthy, activity. Not to sound harsh, but I never understood why people took it up when we _know_ this, and that cigarette companies actually hid all this from the public for decades, lying about cigarette's very addictive quality, always unhealthy effects, and often deadly nature (killing up to 1,200 people PER DAY). But I understand once you start regularly, you're addicted, and it can be extremely difficult to quit.

I've had a few acquaintances try the patches and gums with some limited success. But most went back eventually. But none of them really understood the health effects or other issues relating to nicotine so weren't that driven to quit aside from not wanting to spend the money on it, which I do not think is a strong enough motivator all by itself. I think with a better understanding of how it ages the body, how it effects our internal organs, how it shortens life-span, how it can cause deadly disease, how addictive it is (not to mention how corrupt and evil the tobacco companies are, lying to so many millions for decades leading people to their deaths, all in the name of making billions in profits every year) might better inspire someone to stick with a program to quit. 

That's really what it's about- you got yourself addicted to a drug that's about as addictive as heroine. Now you're going to have to struggle to get off it and it's not going to be a pleasant experience.

About weight gain- it's not that "food tastes better so you eat more". It's that your body is compensating for the addiction to nicotine, and not getting any, by eating food (for the dopamine hormone that both smoking and eating trigger, and for the 'hand to mouth' action of repeatedly putting something into your mouth and being "rewarded", which smoking causes). Also, nicotine is an appetite suppressant and does burn some calories.

Sean


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Gotta be honest - I'll probably never quit. I know for one thing I'll balloon out at least 30 pounds.
Ironic - look at the thread starter. Went off the deep end and got himself banned.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Jimmy B said:


> Gotta be honest - I'll probably never quit. I know for one thing I'll balloon out at least 30 pounds.
> Ironic - look at the thread starter. Went off the deep end and got himself banned.


Often the weight gain is only temporary. If your eating habits haven't increased then the weight will come off eventually. Some minimal exercise can help with that as can healthy snacks. It's much more harmful to smoke than be slightly overweight, in any case.

Sean


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I finally quit for good four years ago after nearly 40 years of smoking. I gained a few more pounds at first but then I took up biking (which I wasn't in any shape to do when I was smoking) and eventually lost 40 lbs. I now weigh nearly what I did in high school and feel better than I have in years. According to statistics I may have added 7 years to my life just by quitting. Like they say, one step at a time.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Quit smoking!I was a nicotine addict.I smoked two packs a day,chewed Mail pouch and dipped snuff.I quit all tobacco when I realized the companies that supplied this poison were getting rich off of addicts like myself.I thank Bill Clinton for taking on Big Tobacco and making me realize what a fool I was for helping these companies make billions off of the deaths of their customers.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I quit a decade ago, smoked around 2 packs a day give or take, never looked back nor fell off that particular wagon. Gained a few pounds for a bit, lost that and an additional 20 or so.


----------



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

*Try Sleeping...*

Anyone who's successfully quit will tell you they were tired all the time, and slept alot, at least for the first few days. Quitting smoking has been compared to quitting heroin, and what do detoxing addicts do a heck of a lt of while going thru their withdrawals? Sleeping. I tried patches, and gum, and this and that. All failed miserably. Even tried a few prescriptions. When I saw a crime show on tv with someone detoxing out of a hospital, they showed them sleeping, throwing a fit, sleeping, then puking, then sleeping again. They said that if he(the addict) was in a hospital, he'd be sedated thru the worst of it. In 3 days, you'll be thru the worst of it. Maybe 4. I got some valium from my doc, and bought a few packages of over the counter herbal sleeping pills. my last day of smoking went as usual, had a final smoke, and went to sleep. When I woke up, I took a valium and a pair of herbals, and curled up to watch some tv, then dozed off. I'd wake up and repeat this, over and over for 3 days. Don't get me wrong, you'll want a smoke when you wake up. Just don't, you'll be sleeping again in an hour or 2. When the 3 days were over, I was refreshed, like I had just broken a high fever. And a bit weak. I took a walk, and was surprised at the smells. For at least a week, avoid all smokers like they carry the plague, and tell yourself it's a nasty ass smell, even if you crave it. Eventually, you'll believe it. One last thing.. After your last smoke, before you go to sleep, fabreeze the hell out of your house. 1000 Sq feet = at least 5 aerosol cans. A few "Smoke Eliminator" cans from Home Depot is a good investment too. Keep spraying your house whenever you want a smoke, or smell smoke. I've done it this way, and so has my buddy. When you quit, it has to be for good. If you pick up a smoke, you'll be smoking a pack a day again within a week. You know this. No such thing as "just one". So, when you think about it, remember the 3 day valium weekend. Do you really want to blow another 3 days detoxing for a few puffs? If your answer is no, you put the smoke down. After 3 days, there is no chemical addiction anymore, just a psychological one. 
After you quit, you'll have a voracious appetite. Don't deny yourself food, as long as it's healthy stuff. Steer clear of candy. Your body is craving sugar for energy to repair itself after years of abuse. Think about how many smokes you had a day, at 10 minutes apiece. About half of them were spent just sitting, or standing, or lying down. Take this time and go for a walk, preferrably outdoors. You'll feel refreshed, and you'll be burning off calories too. Replacing your 'smoke time' with 'walk time' will add years to your life. No, decades. If you want any more help, email me. I can't seem to remember to check my PMs here.. And you aren't quitting smoking. You are stopping. Quitters never win.. It's only a word, but it does matter that you stop, not that you quit...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Anybody got a light? :devil:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

I use an electronic cigarette. I quit the real ones cold-turkey over a year ago. The e-cig is cheap, and gives you nicotine without the health hazards. It is hard to find a good e-cig, though, and I wasted a lot of money on crappy ones. The key is a powerful battery and refillable cartridges. This makes a huge difference!

--Henry


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I will second the above. I used an e-cig for a week and quit all nicotine altogether. I smoked for 20 years--and enjoyed it. The e-cig I, and my wife, used to successfully stop smoking was Volt.

On a side not the e-cigs are a very neat gadget, and vaping, as it is called, is fun in its own right.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I used the money I saved when I quit to buy a Cadillac.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I know people who've been smoking for 40 years and they aren't hooked........


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

g_xii said:


> I use an electronic cigarette. I quit the real ones cold-turkey over a year ago. The e-cig is cheap, and gives you nicotine without the health hazards. It is hard to find a good e-cig, though, and I wasted a lot of money on crappy ones. The key is a powerful battery and refillable cartridges. This makes a huge difference!
> 
> --Henry


+1. Fighting prostate cancer right now (had surgery January 30), starting radiation in April. 1 cancer is enough for me.

Been using the "Fifty-One Trio" (Vapor Corp) for the last 6 weeks. Seems to be working...and a helluva lot cheaper than $8.00 a pack "real" cigarettes.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I have not read through all of the comments on this topic, but I say that if you want to quit, do so and do it now.
Instead of being home in Delaware right now, I am in Germany following the cancer related death of my wonderful brother in law, Hans-Peter Götze. Peter was a very heavy smoker for years. In October he had trouble breathing and the doctors found he had lung cancer. It spread to his brain and he died on Feb. 24. Peter was a great guy, fun to be around and a joy to know. He left us much too early because of those damned cigarettes. If you love your family, quit and quit now.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I have been smoking for the past 42 years, and feel just fine, because I never smoke indoors and exercize regularly. I will stop when I choose to.
As for those who have successfully stopped smoking, you have my respect and admiration!


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Seaview said:


> I have been smoking for the past 42 years, and feel just fine, because I never smoke indoors and exercize regularly. I will stop when I choose to.
> As for those who have successfully stopped smoking, you have my respect and admiration!


Just a quick point- smoking outdoors does nothing to decrease the addictiveness, unhealthiness or potential lethality of cigarettes (though breathing recycled smoke indoors, or out, can have it's own bad effects on yourself and others). 

And exercise does not negate the unhealthy effects of smoking tobacco.

I wanted to clarify something- when people talk factually about an issue like this, sometimes it's misinterpreted as if they are being _told_ what to do. While some have suggested quitting, noting their own negative personal experiences with cigarettes, it's not the case that smokers are being _told_ what to do, nor are they being attacked. Do what you want to do. We're just noting the _facts_ or relating personal stories on how smoking does effect people in negative ways. 

Maybe a model kit of a smoker's lung versus a non-smoker's lung is in order here? 

Sean


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

flyingfrets said:


> Seems to be working...and a helluva lot cheaper than $8.00 a pack "real" cigarettes.


See, that's one of the problems for me.
I roll my own smokes at a cost of about $10 a carton.
So, all the e-cigs I have looked at, end up costing a lot more than actually smoking.
I did try the Volcano last summer. And it was good for a while. Never really quit real smokes, but only had 3 or 4 a day.
But after a couple months, they just didn't cut it anymore. I was vaping almost constantly.
Got to be too much, so I went back to smoking.
Still use the Volcano for certain things though. Like at the movies. Or on long trips with my daughter, who doesn't smoke.
I keep meaning to check out some of the newer ones on the market now. As I have heard some good things about a couple of them. But haven't had the time yet.


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Zorro. I used to ride 75 miles a week when I live where i grew up. Then I ,moved to Dc and didn't ride for 4 yrs . I will get back on my bike again. I gotta say riding a bike is good for all muscles. Good Luck! You can do it.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't smoke but I do computer servicing at home. I can tell easily when a computer is from a smoking home. That dust that collects normally is like tar in a computer from a smoking home. The dust is coated with the black sticky tar and you have to wipe it off rather than blow it off. Also as soon as I open it I can smell the smoke and once the fans come on my work room smells of smoke. Look inside one of these and you can imagine that if this is second hand smoke what first hand inside your lungs looks like. My mom smoked and we all tried to get her to stop but she was addicted and wouldn't. She didn't die from it but it definitely didn't help with her health.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

TAY666 said:


> See, that's one of the problems for me.
> I roll my own smokes at a cost of about $10 a carton.
> So, all the e-cigs I have looked at, end up costing a lot more than actually smoking.
> I did try the Volcano last summer. And it was good for a while. Never really quit real smokes, but only had 3 or 4 a day.
> ...


I tried quite a few of the "disposable" ones to see if I could find a brand that actually worked for me. I thought they were all garbage till a couple of my coworkers brought the "Fifty-One Trio" to my attention. 

Starter kit was $45 (included the rechargable battery, USB charger & 5 cartridges - each = 2 packs of cigarettes). Replacement cartidges are $15 _locally_ for a pack of 5 which is equal to a carton / *$9* for pack of *6* online. And you _choose_ the nicotine level...which you can't on the disposables & I think that was part of the problem why I couldn't find one that worked.

Look, ingesting _anything _into our lungs is probably not a good idea, BUT...if we're gonna do it anyway, at least with these, we're not getting the tar, carbon monoxide & all the other sh_t that'll actually kill you. Just water vapor & nicotine till we decide to knock *all* of it off.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Blufusion said:


> Zorro. I used to ride 75 miles a week when I live where i grew up. Then I ,moved to Dc and didn't ride for 4 yrs . I will get back on my bike again. I gotta say riding a bike is good for all muscles. Good Luck! You can do it.


Cycling has replaced smoking as my new addiction. It's been tough the last couple of months because of the winter weather but I probably ride about 50 miles a week on average. My blood pressure has come down from "high normal" to "low normal" and its absolutely true what they say about exercise, stress reduction, and mental health. I feel better than I have in years, actually like what I see when I look in the mirror, and on the days that I ride I sleep like the proverbial rock. I plan on doing this for as many years as I possibly can. Its been a real "life change" for me and I absolutely love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Zorro said:


> Cycling has replaced smoking as my new addiction. It's been tough the last couple of months because of the winter weather but I probably ride about 50 miles a week on average. My blood pressure has come down from "high normal" to "low normal" and its absolutely true what they say about exercise, stress reduction, and mental health. I feel better than I have in years, actually like what I see when I look in the mirror, and on the days that I ride I sleep like the proverbial rock. I plan on doing this for as many years as I possibly can. Its been a real "life change" for me and I absolutely love it. :thumbsup:


I bought a Cannondale road bike about 13 years ago as I have always enjoyed getting out on the bike. We had some challenges out at work when I worked at KSC and on the first I put in about 1000 miles in 3 or so months and then 850 the same fall over about 3 months. It was quite fun and riding on the space center was safer than on normal roads. However, about 6 years back I was doing my daily ride where I live, rather rural with almost no traffic, and I got hit by the Domino's pizza delivery kid! He laid me out on the road and broke the rear rim. Funny thing was I remembered my helmet hitting the road when I went down. I got up with just some good abrasions and bleeding on my right leg. A week later I went out to look at the helmet and the foam structure was all broken up! Thank goodness I had the helmet on or that would have been my brain. Always ride with a helmet, it obviously saved me from a very serious injury.


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

The hardest thing for me was after meals. I always had a smoke after eating so when I quit I felt real strange after a meal. What I did was use cinnamon candy, mouthwash or toothpaste. After I was thru eating I got up from the table and immediately ate/used something flavored with cinnamon. The taste of cinnamon knocked out the taste of food and consequently the erge to smoke. good luck, you CAN do this!!


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

I stopped in 1997, started again five years later and stopped again in 2009. I found the first three days are bloody awful, the next three weeks aren't particularly wonderful but once that's over things begin to ease up.
I had a direct debit set up to put the money I saved into a savings account which soon mounted up!
I enjoyed smoking but I'm glad I gave up.

Clactonite


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

IMHO. Stopping Smoking is something I had to do several times (three in fact) to be successful. Professionals and addiction specialists (yes it is very addictive) say the same. Twice I had a year off tobacco but went back. 

Smoking is tough because it is multi-faceted. Physical substance, social activity, and doing something with your hands.keep on trying.


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

*Cold turkey*

Smoking roughly 3pks per day, just quit cold turkey. The way I figured if I wanted to buy a model kit everyday I could. Every time, I wanted to smoke I set the money aside in a rainy day fund. It's now going on 3yrs., you figure 3pks ($21.00) a day adds up fast. Good luck


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You guys want a good reason to quit smoking???
Last thursday I was diagnosed with moderate emphysema and a calcified left pulmonary artery. It's gonna definitely kill me- it's just a matter of when. If I don't quit (I'm a heavy smoker) I've been told it could be in the next 12 months. If I quit (I'm on the patches and trying to find an e-cig to help me) I could last for years.
It still hasn't sunk in yet though I can't get it off my mind. I'll be selling off most of my kits over the next few months and I'm joining a funeral plan to make sure when the inevitable eventually happens I don't burden my family.
This is my own stupid fault and I accept that, but for chrissake if you can quit PLEASE give it the best shot you can!!
This sucks......

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Chris. I have never smoked but my mom did. However she died of liver cancer from colon cancer at 69. My dad died of the same thing, he never smoked, at only 51 and he was a very good person. So I have colonoscopies every 4 years now and have been clean so far. Next one is this summer. Cancer is awful, I know far to many people who've died from it and many much too young.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris email sent....


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> If I quit (I'm on the patches and trying to find an e-cig to help me) I could last for years.


Hey Chris - 

You're not a smoker anymore. You don't even like cigarettes, and they gross you out.

This frame of mind worked for me. It only takes about a week to feel this way (and about two years to stop dreaming about smoking). You can do it.

I haven't had a cigarette since one morning in 1986 when I threw my pack in the trash while waiting for the bus.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Chris email sent....


Replied to your email Denis.
I love you brother....

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Chris, email sent...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Replied to your email Denis.
> I love you brother....
> 
> Chris.


Chris...we used to have a lot of laughs here...remember the 
Peasant Hunts and how we drove Frank and Dave crazy at times...
Well we need many more years of this stuff :thumbsup:
Hang in there Mate...
OK?.....
Love you too brother.....
Denis


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Tim Casey said:


> Hey Chris -
> 
> You're not a smoker anymore. You don't even like cigarettes, and they gross you out.
> 
> This frame of mind worked for me...


Mindset is very important when you're trying to discontinue any activity, but it can be particularly effective when that activity is something of an addictive nature like smoking.

I did stop smoking in 2004 prior to having back surgery because my doctors all told me it would greatly improve my chances for a successful outcome. The one thing that helped me more than anything else was a few lines of dialogue from a 1991 movie called Dead Again. Robin Williams plays a former psychiatrist who gives Kenneth Branagh's character some off-the-cuff advice to help him quit smoking: "Someone is either a smoker or a nonsmoker. There's no in-between. The trick is to find out which one you are, and be that. If you're a nonsmoker, you'll know." So I decided to be a nonsmoker, and it worked...for 2-1/4 years, anyway.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. 
I can't think of a better reason to quit than mine even though it's a little too late. I hope that anyone reading this thread can do something about this bloody awful and senseless habit before they end up with a terminal illness too. 
The funny thing is, apart from broken and restless sleep I feel OK!! I know my breathing is deeper than what it was but I'm only really noticing it now after the diagnosis. I thought the pulmonary artery problem was reflux! I've been taking Nexium to try to relieve it for over a year now...:freak:
Martin, I've replied my friend.
Thank you so much for the well wishes....

Chris.


----------

